# Silver September



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I posted up my photo report a few weeks ago and just finished up a video edit from the trip.

Anyhow, for those of you who have a few minutes to kill, or like fishing videos:






Just a warning, there is a bit of blood in the fish hook removal scene. So if you're bad with blood, you probably shouldn't fish or hunt, or watch this video....


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Awesome footage! Looks like a blast.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Great Video! That hook extraction couldn't have felt too good. Also, what was that song in the first of the video? I liked it.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

SidVicious said:


> Great Video! That hook extraction couldn't have felt too good. Also, what was that song in the first of the video? I liked it.


Thanks guys. I'll look up the name of the song and post it tonight.


----------

